# coding CCM?



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

How is a new CCM coded? What is the code for a 2001 TT roadster? I have the cable and software and can see the CCM but have no clue on what to do next or what code to use. Help for a frustrated Audi owner?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If the new part number is the same as the old one then it's simply a case of reprogramming the new one with the same Soft Coding.
One of your old scans (see below) will have the Soft Coding.
For a roadster I've got 06874 or 07934 but yours may be different again depending on what preferences have been set.

To change the Soft Coding,
In:- 
*Control Module*, click on *SELECT*,
then click *35-Centr. Locks*

Clear any faults then select *RECODE *and enter the new value in *SOFT CODING* as per 
http://ross-tech.com/vag-com/tour/recode_screen.html

*ALWAYS WRITE DOWN THE OLD/ORIGINAL CODING VALUE BEFOREHAND*
_So if it all goes wrong you can revert back to a working state._


Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8Nx-962-267.LBL
Controller: 8N7 962 267 E
Component: Zentralverrieg.,DWA D09
* Coding: 06874*
Shop #: WSC 01236
VCID:

Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8Nx-962-267.LBL
Controller: 8N7 962 267 B
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D04
* Coding: 06874*
Shop #: WSC 01236

Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8Nx-962-267.LBL
Controller: 8N7 962 267 E
 Component: Zentralverrieg.,DWA D09
*Coding: 07934*
Shop #: WSC 01236
VCID:


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you Skee, you got me ever closer to solving all my problems on the 2001 TT. Here is what is lingering:

The top now operates. The passenger window moves down a bit before the top lowers, but the driver window is still up all the way. The convertible top warning light on the dash is always on unless the top is fully retracted?

The security system is once again working and I can lock and unlock with the fobs, however the interior lock/unlock switch on the console stays illuminated regardless of lock or unlock status and has no affect when pushed?

Still can't operate the interior lights manually, yet they operate on/off when doors are open or closed.

We were so excited when the top started working I almost forgot about the other few items.

I used the soft code 07934 and got the security and top working. I tried the 06874 code but it didn't seem to effect anything? Never had the code from the bad module since I couldn't connect to it or get it to respond. I did take it apart only to find it was corroded and charred from a short on the small PC board.

Here are a few codes that I cleared but returned:
18010-Power Supply Terminal 30 - Low Voltage (Intermittent)Only returned once then gone.

1559-Driver Door 61-00 - Won't de-safe.

The 1559 code keep re-appearing? I'm thinking this is why when the driver door is opened the window does not retract a small bit?

Any additional help is always appreciated. So close to getting these issues resolved but it would not have been remotely possible without your help and this forum. Many thanks from my wife and me.

Sparke


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

18010 Terminal 30 is a loss of power, usually means you've disconnected the battery.

If you get this code without disconnecting the battery then check the battery terminals are tight and all the big fuses on top of the battery are clean and secure.

01559 is the drivers door lock, probably the microswitch has failed/intermittent/dirty. 
I haven't worked on the door lock yet so can only mention what I've read on The Forum but some have cleaned it and got it working. Some have repaired it, others modified it to make better contact, some have sourced the actual switch and just replaced that which seems a little fiddly.
Otherwise the easiest option is to replace the entire lock unit.


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

The code for my roadster is 06874 CCM as well. I had/have all these problems too, couldnt find a 2nd hand roadster CCM so I got a coupe one for the meanwhile which has fixed my interior light and windows not closing all the way problem but I still cant use the fob/operate the hood with the button (no lights on dash) BUT when I have put down the roof manually the glass wind defelctor works on the button. Havent had a chance to try and recode yet will my original code or the one above, just happy the windows shut for the moment due to the crap weather we are having...

These units are a pain in the ass!!


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks again Skee, do certainly appreciate the effort.
Not so much concerned about the door lock code. Weird, since I can lock the door with both the fob and the key so I'm not sure how to approach the issue. I'll take things apart and clean for starters.

The convertible warning light on the dash has me baffled? When I unlatch the top the passenger window moves down a bit, but not the driver side window? When the top is fully retracted the warning light goes out, just like it should. Could the mico-switch on the windshield frame be faulty? Again, this is a baffling little car. Sometimes I think more complex than a women. No, on second thought I'll retract the last statement.
Sparke


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Now you have a working CCM fitted, I would test all the microswitches with Vagcom.

Have a look at Vagcom,
35-Centr. Locks
Measuring Blocks

scroll though all the blocks to select the three required, ie roof, drivers door etc,

do a couple of complete operates, roof all the way and drivers door, to see what the switches are doing.

Be patient/take your time as there seems to be 1/2 ~1 sec lag from a switch operating to Vagcom reporting the change.
Or have I just got the sampling rate too slow? :roll:


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Skee,
Ran the block test as suggested. The passenger door and the driver door is showing reversed. In other words when I activate the driver door the software shows the passenger door functioning? How crazy is that?

Powered the convertible top up and down. When the top starts down the windows don't operate by moving down 30mm. When top is down and windscreen is up, warning light is off on dash. When top is operated up, windows retract 30mm and windscreen moves down into storage position, as it's suppose to. Front latch switch F172 & F202 never change on software, just says "end pos". I tried manually moving the micro-switch in the windshield frame where the top latches (driver side) but nothing shows on the software. I'm suspicious of this switch being faulty but it's only a guess. Not sure how to get to the wiring to check or override it if possible?

With the door locks, the fob functions perfectly. Although the fob unlocks the passenger door first, which proves the doors are reversed somehow? The interior locking switch stay illuminated constantly. I can see the switch operate on the software from locked to unlocked but it's doing nothing in the car (not operating the locks).

Thanks again for your help. More is always appreciated. My wife said if you decide to visit the USA you'll always have a place to stay, no charge. Of course we'll pick your brain about this little gem that keeps me busy trying to figure out the issues :lol:
Sparke


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

sparke said:


> Hi Skeee,
> Ran the block test as suggested. The passenger door and the driver door is showing reversed. In other words when I activate the driver door the software shows the passenger door functioning? How crazy is that?


 Hi Sparke,
am glad you mentioned you're the other side of the pond. I wasn't aware. Just a thought, but, what if, the CCM is coded for a RH drive? I have seen different codes for US and Non US so will have a trawl of the Ross Tech sites, google, and Audi World etc to see which code bit needs changing.

As for visiting, thanks, I used to work a lot with the US but have only actually visited a few times but to some far out places, W Phily, Miami Beach, and up Mt Healy near Denali! _Anchorage is probably one of the best nights out I've ever had!_ And of course NY,NY.

The "End Pos" signal I think means the roof thinks it is fully open? I'm out tomorrow (on the bike) but will be in the car tomorrow night or Thursday so hopefully can confirm this.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

From http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread ... p=71575781


Skeee said:


> +00001 - GB-Alarm (not USA)
> +00002 - Confirmation Anti-Theft Warning System (Blink)
> +00004 - Selective Central Locking (SCL)
> +00008 - Anti-Theft Warning System
> ...


and from http://www.a2oc.net/forum/archive/index ... 20319.html


www.a2oc.net/forum/l said:


> State Bit Dec. Function
> OFF 0 1 Great Britain- alarm system (only with bit 4)
> OFF 1 2 flash on when arming/unarming alarm system
> OFF 2 4 selective locking 1 door/all doors
> ...


 See also :- https://sites.google.com/site/1810marti ... assat-b5-1
Ignore some of the above as it's from an A2 forum so not all will be applicable to the TT.

*From UK to US it looks like plus 1, minus 128, and minus 4096,*

From 06874 ie 0001 1010 1101 1010 change it to 0001 1010 1101 1011 ie 6875
Or if you have 07934 ie 0001 1110 1111 1110 change it to 0001 1110 1111 1111 ie 07935.
So try *6747* ie 0001 1010 0101 1011 or* 7807* ie 0001 1110 0111 1111.

And from below bit 7 or Dec 64 ie 0000 0000 0100 0000 is flagged as not USA?
So subtract 64 from the above two to give *6683 *and also *7743*.

Also bit 13, 4096 is flagged as Not USA? So maybe minus 4096 from the above two numbers,
 to give *2587 *and *3647*. 

That should work so hopefully someone in the US with Vagcom can check their code to confirm this.


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Skee,
Just west of Philly is our location. Outside the capital of Pennsylvania, so you know where you can stay when in town... I tried all these codes 6747, 7807, 6683, 7743, 2587, 3647. Was successful changing the Driver door back to left hand drive. I still get the same fault using any of the mentioned codes:
1559 Driver Door
61-00 Won't de-safe
Also, interior lights only work with door open/closed. Interior locking switch on console, illuminated but no function, Conv. top warning light still illuminated when top is up and latched, and I can only code one fob at any one time?
Using the blocks in VCDS I can see all these switches functioning for instance the interior door lock switch when depressed will say lock but then "not oper".
I can release the center handle on the top and the block shows "Free". I'm very suspicious about the micro switch in the windshield frame. I only have one on the driver side and when I work it I see nothing on any of the blocks? If I can figure how to remove it would touching the wires together turn off the dash warning light? If so I'd give this a go.
According to the blocks the position of the "Front Lock Switch" (for the conv. top) never changes. It always says unlocked and I'm thinking this is the micro switch on the windshield frame, would this be correct?
I think once I can get the security system issue resolved "driver door fault" and the warning light turned off for the conv. top I've conquered all the issues.
This is a good learning process. I'm starting to understand the dec coding the more I fiddle with this little beast. Again thanks for the help and hope you can visit someday.
Sparke

PS: Sorry for the long posts - just trying to give you all the info I can gather.


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

Skee,
Can you give me any insight on my last post.
Thanks,
Sparke


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the bump I'd missed the previous post.
Am glad the numbers_ (seem to have)_ worked as I haven't confirmed them as they're for a LHD and a US spec immobiliser system.



sparke said:


> ...... Interior locking switch on console, illuminated but no function,.............





sparke said:


> ......... and I can only code one fob at any one time? .....


 I don't know whether these two issues are actually a real fault or are because the Soft Coding is incorrect.
*If another Forum Member with a US Roadster can post up one of their scans with the Central Locking Soft Coding that would help.* Edit :- *See next post!*



sparke said:


> ......Using the blocks in VCDS I can see all these switches functioning for instance the interior door lock switch when depressed will say lock but then "not oper"..........


 I have a feeling this may be normal, though am not sure but I can easily test it.


sparke said:


> ............ Conv. top warning light still illuminated when top is up and latched, ......................According to the blocks the position of the "Front Lock Switch" (for the conv. top) never changes. It always says unlocked and I'm thinking this is the micro switch on the windshield frame, would this be correct? .....


 I can (and will) test this also but I'm fairly sure it should change as you suspect.

I'm in the car tomorrow anyway so I'll plug in Vagcom and log the switch positions to confirm some of your results but I wouldn't think it a good idea to pull apart the front windshield microswitch until we can confirm the Soft Coding is correct for a US spec alarm immobiliser/central locking.



sparke said:


> .....Also, interior lights only work with door open/closed. .....


 Both doors or just one side?

My gut feeling is there is still a fault with the door lock, hence the fault code of 01559. See below.
* But again until the Soft Coding is confirmed correct I wouldn't want to take the lock apart. *

I'll post up tomorrow the results of a run through of the roof and lock positions reported in the Measuring Blocks for you to compare.



Skeee said:


> ................. The "End Pos" signal I think means the roof thinks it is fully open? I'm out tomorrow (on the bike) but will be in the car tomorrow night or Thursday so hopefully can confirm this.


 I seem to remember "End Pos" is the roof fully closed, ie before you lock it with the handle. But again I'll confirm this tomorrow and write it down this time! :roll:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01559 
01559 - Drivers Door; 59-00 Can't Unlock / 60-00 Won't save
Possible Symptoms
You cannot lock or unlock the Drivers Door

Possible Causes
Mechanical failure in the doorlock
Mechanical failure is cables
Short to Groud / B+ in wiring

Possible Solutions
Check wiring and connections
Check mechanical cables
Replace the doorlock


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

See:- http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec41.shtml

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread. ... king+Codes
and http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread. ... king+Codes

Try Soft Coding *15900*
This is for US spec cars only.

Then adjust from there to change the locking conditions,ie 
http://auditttuning.org/audi-tt-to-foll ... AL-LOCKING

and
http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomclcoding.htm


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Convertible Roof Operation:-

Firstly note that Measuring Block 9 field 1 (MB9,1) only states *Open *or *Close *whilst the roof is actually moving. When the rocker switch is released it states *Not Oper*.

When closing, MB10,4 (Front Lock Switch F202) states *Front * when the roof stops fully extending which in my case the roof is still open approx six inches.

When Closing, MB10,2 changes from *Free *to* End Pos* as you pull the roof right down to engage the windscreen.

MB10,1 (Front L Switch F172) changes from *Locked *to *Unlocked *when the handle is twisted to Locked or Unlocked.


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

I was just about to get bold and remove the interior molding atop of the windshield when I read your recent post. So, in turn, I got the old laptop out and ran a few tests to confirm your last post:
MB9-1 working OK
MB10-4 working OK
MB10-2 working OK
MB10-1 Front L Switch F172, never changes status, always says "unlocked". And, if I'm not mistaken this is the switch on the left side of the windshield. Remember, this is a LHD vehicle.

I checked the switch on the right side of the windshield and it works perfectly. Of course the next question is how to remove the molding to get to the switch. I've already removed the two sun visors and the rear view mirror visor but the trim is still tight?

Also you asked in two posts prior if the interior lights came on when the passenger door was opened. YES. The door windows move down when opened. Both express window operations work normally and when I raise the conv. top the windows move down. They don't move at all when the top is lowered. Again, I think it's that bloody left micro-switch.

Still trying to figure out the "passenger door won't de-safe" - didn't do anymore investigation on this issues. BTW, you now have free room, board, food + drinks.
I appreciate your endeavors. All I'll need to do when you come to the USA is to teach you to drive on the "Right side of the road" LOL.


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

Forgot to add I'm using soft code 07803 for the #35 CCM controller.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

sparke said:


> Forgot to add I'm using soft code 07803 for the #35 CCM controller.


 * Before you get brave ripping anything out you must put a US Soft Coding in to the CCM. Start with 15900.*
See:- http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec41.shtml



sparke said:


> ...... MB10-1 Front L Switch F172, never changes status, always says "unlocked". And, if I'm not mistaken this is the switch on the left side of the windshield. Remember, this is a LHD vehicle. .


 Am not sure which switch this is but it will be the one that engages the handle.



sparke said:


> ...... Both express window operations work normally and when I raise the conv. top the windows move down. They don't move at all when the top is lowered. Again, I think it's that bloody left micro-switch.


 Is it worth giving the switch a spray with WD40 before taking it to bits?

I don't mind driving on the wrong side of the road. It comes naturally when the steering wheel and gearstick are on the other side. If anything the 'Right On Red' rule would come in very handy over here. It's just that Philly has got a bit carried away with the Stop signs! I must remember not to pass School buses too! I got pulled on my first day away last time and burst into fits of laughter (and apologies) when the nice policeman was driving the other way and had a little chat with me. :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The Roadster Self Study Program 220, might be useful.
Can download the PDF doc from Wak.
http://www.wak-tt.com/

scroll down to 
"TT Information" and click on 
"TTR Roadster Self Study" See Page 22.

Also these may be useful.


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

Results of testing:
Using soft code 15900 cleared door fault and locking system working OK. Now there is no chirp from the horn or light flash when locking. Tried 15964, 15968, 15996, all with the same results. At least we have one issue resolved w/ the exception of the flash and chirp.

Top issue still remains:
On MB 10-1: Switch F172 shows unlocked - never changes. If I push down on the pass. side of the windshield I can operate the free/unlocked switch which is associated with the lever on the top that releases the top. But operating the micro-switch on the drvr side of the windshield I don't see F172 change status - I sure think this is the culprit for giving me the warning light on the dashpod. The warning light goes out when top retracts. Your thoughts?


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

Skee,
I can't believe I'm saying this but everything is working. I used the 15996 code for the CCM. As expected I tore apart the windshield trim and pulled out the micro-switch. The switch was fine but the arm was bent just enough that it wouldn't fully engage. Did a bit of pliers work and eureka, everything started working. My wife said it's like a new car. Understand I've been working on this for over a year to get to this point. Could not have done it without your guidance and perseverance. You need to come to the USA so we can treat you to good food and show you around. I'll give you my R8 to drive while you're here. Just have to remember to stop for school buses. LOL. Many thanks again. If you would want me to transcribe all my notes and make a sticky for the forum I'd be more than happy to assist. I'll start watching other posts so I can pass along what I've learned through my experiences.
Sparke


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

sparke said:


> ....Using soft code 15900 cleared door fault and locking system working OK..............


Am so glad this worked. And before you started ripping bits apart!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


sparke said:


> Skee,
> I can't believe I'm saying this but everything is working. I used the 15996 code for the CCM. As expected I tore apart the windshield trim and pulled out the micro-switch. The switch was fine but the arm was bent just enough that it wouldn't fully engage. Did a bit of pliers work and eureka, everything started working. My wife said it's like a new car. Understand I've been working on this for over a year to get to this point. Could not have done it without your guidance and perseverance. You need to come to the USA so we can treat you to good food and show you around. I'll give you my R8 to drive while you're here. Just have to remember to stop for school buses. LOL. Many thanks again. If you would want me to transcribe all my notes and make a sticky for the forum I'd be more than happy to assist. I'll start watching other posts so I can pass along what I've learned through my experiences.
> Sparke


I suspect the roof/windscreen sticking at *UNLOCKED *is what was preventing the alarm chirp/hazards _'Locked Flash_' as the CCM would monitor this and consider the car not securely locked.
_
I had a quick lap of the Top Gear Track in an R8 (Google 'Dad's Day Out' ) but as a passenger (  ) couple of years ago. It was awesome. The owner/driver was a young American lad! Not you was it?_


----------



## sparke (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd love to say I was a young lad, but just turned 67. Maybe young at heart? Still like my fast cars. Grew-up with a father that had 6 full service gas stations, all with good mechanics. That is where I learned to be a motor head. Had a 427 Ford Cobra, but sold it when I went to college. Had many fast muscle cars and now driving what my friends call euro-trash. There all big block gas guzzling guys. Still like the sound of the big engines though, but love the euro cars too. Hope you can make it to the US. Instead of being a passenger you can be the driver. It's an awesome ride.

BTW, I found that a small piece of rubber tubing is needed on the latches for the convertible top on the TT. If not the latch won't properly engage the cam that contacts the arm on the micro-switch. That was one of the two problems with the top-open dash light indicator. The other problem was as I mentioned previously, a bent arm on the micro switch.
Hope to meet you in person someday, either on my side of the pond or yours. Your always welcome here.
Cheers,
Sparke


----------



## summitradio (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi folks 
Was wondering if you might have a long code for a ccm
2002 TT Quattro Roadster 225 with no interior alarm module
I have a replaced ccm with a coupe code so my convertible top and 
wind blocker does not work.

This thread has the most info I have found on the net about coding the ccm!

Addendum

Tried to recode to roadster and it wouldnt take... any more codes I could try besides 15900?

Thanks


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

summitradio said:


> Hi folks
> Was wondering if you might have a long code for a ccm
> 2002 TT Quattro Roadster 225 with no interior alarm module
> I have a replaced ccm with a coupe code so my convertible top and
> ...


 Central Locking ECU aka Comfort Control Module (CCM) Soft Coding 15900 is for a US TT.

What country are you in?

More useful info:- 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=430754&p=3119810&hilit=coding+locking#p3119810

And :-
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=474785&p=3327113&hilit=coding+locking#p3327113


----------



## summitradio (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello 
Im in the US 
I tried to recode to 15900 and it does not work. 
I guess the 8N8 is just a bit different hardware wise than the 8N7
My car had the 8N8 installed from the previous owner. 
Of course I cant find an roadster model CCM anywhere!
I did get it to play with some other codes related to the 
key fob actions. so I know that it is working.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If you have a Coupe Part number fitted then I would think it would cause more problems even with Roadster coding.
Code 15900 is the standard code to which you can adjust using this

From http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread ... p=71575781


Skeee said:


> +00001 - GB-Alarm (not USA)
> +00002 - Confirmation Anti-Theft Warning System (Blink)
> +00004 - Selective Central Locking (SCL)
> +00008 - Anti-Theft Warning System
> ...





Skeee said:


> and from http://www.a2oc.net/forum/archive/index ... 20319.html
> 
> 
> www.a2oc.net/forum/l said:
> ...


----------



## summitradio (Feb 20, 2014)

Found one in the EU having it shipped... But its a non A (of course) 
Any suggestions on coding that unit?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Start with 15900.

According to this:-
http://www.partsbase.org/parts/aud-8n7962267e/

http://www.partsbase.org/parts/aud-8n7962267b/

http://www.partsbase.org/audi/audi-tt-t ... 8n7962267b

. . . . .the US and EU part numbers are the same,
8N7 962 267 B for 1999~2002 and
8N7 962 267 E for 2003~2006.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old post but can someone tell me if a Roadster CCM ending in B is compatible with a 2003 Roadster or do I need a CCM ending in E ? I know A & B are for up to 2002 and E are for 2003 on but what is the difference ?


----------



## Graddfasec (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi there everybody. Can anyone tell me the difference between the designated part numbers on ecu,s ie 8n7 926 267 e. What does the last letter stand for as there are several different ones. I have water damage on mine. Problems. Cheers


----------



## Graddfasec (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm desperately looking for a ecu unit with the part number 8n7 962 267e. For a Audi TT roadster 2004. Audi prices stupid. There are several types out there I don't know if I can get away with a different pert number that is close. I have no idea what the differences are. Please help. Cheers


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have just replaced my CCM and you must replace with like for like numbers including the last letter. If yours ends in an E you must replace with an E. I got a refurbed to unit with six months warranty for £200. Resynced the keys and it worked first time


----------



## Mk1e TT (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi Folks,

New 2002 MK1 TT to me, the previous owner had the ccm replaced and said everything but the key fobs worked and didn't know why. Is sparke still around? I'm in the Philly area as well with a ross tec vagcom (given to me by a friend who got rid of his tt), and am reluctant to willy nilly make changes when everything else is working. Any suggestions appreciated!

Update: i soft coded 06874 and lost the manual lock button functionality in the center console. I was also still unable to program my key fobs. Going to give 15996 a try...


----------

